# In Defense of Moses: A Confessional Critique of Kline and Karlberg



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2009)

Saw this announced on another forum. D. Patrick Ramsey's paper which first appeared in WTJ v66 is online here.

http://patrickspensees.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/in-defense-of-moses.pdf

Old link is gone. Here is the new one. Randy

https://d3ecc98b-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites...jnuFB2QeynHcndjH9eCrCcrkOzTzg=&attredirects=0


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## brandonadams (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it was very helpful in clearly explaining what the issue is.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 31, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Saw this announced on another forum. D. Patrick Ramsey's paper which first appeared in WTJ v66 is online here.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 22, 2009)

Great Read. Thanks!


----------

